# Crossfire CFA602 - Power light goes bright, then dims (reoccurring)



## nathd (May 27, 2010)

Hello, I have been into fixing my own amps for a while now... I have done some basic repairs, but my knowledge is very basic. I know what each component looks like and how to get a replacement for it, but not quite what it does etc but that will come with time, and reading more of these forums! 

My dilemma is my Crossfire CFA602 (White amp, looks like PPI Art series... so beautiful.) has the power light coming on when I put power to it, then it goes slowly dimmer and then straight away bright again, then fades dimmer and repeats this process.

Is my best way to remove all the transistors/mosfets etc that run down the side of the amp and test each one individually? There is no visual damage to the amp whatsoever and it doesn't smell fried.

I absolutely love this amp, and I have a pair of Soundstream RF60C's in my front doors that I would love to use this to power them once again if I could. My cabling is impeccable! I run two batteries Exide 650CCA, Century ExtraHD 700CCA N70Z in the trunk and have two runs of 4ga down the back. 4ga from Alt to battery, and 95mm 00ga grounds from front battery to engine, and same 95mm grounding the battery to the side of the strut tower. I sanded back the connections and they are beautiful. Was recently running a Crossfire VR1000D @ 1335w rms to my Digital Designs 3515 (which was the same sub running when this amp died.)

I've sold the VR1000D and 3515... now just wanting to go with 4x 12"s.


----------



## jstutzman (Aug 11, 2009)

This may not be applicable but i just had a CFA3002 , 75x2 do the exact same thing. The headdeck i was using had a problem with the Low Level out from the subwoofer RCA where it could cause popping, random noise ect thru the subwoofer. Knowing the head deck did this, i immediately disconnected the RCAs to the amp while it was on and running. The light became solid. I know the amp was good becuase i just pulled it out of my other vehicle that had been using it for a long time. Anyway, i was confused by this and figured that somehow the head deck was loading the low level circuitry somehow. Well i plugged the RCAs back in and the amp shut off, never to return. I popped it open and on the back side of the board, there was a trace burnt near the input side. I soldered it back together but the amp will still not turn on. If you shut the system off, unhook the rcas and turn it back on, does the light say on constant? Also back in the day i had a Crossfire 1000D do the same thing, but it worked pretty well. Under power it would start to fade off like the protect circuit was comming on. Anyway it turned out that when i soldered the FETs in after a repair, i had pushed the fet in too far and it was just barely touching the heatsinc and shorting out. I was very suprised by this becuase i was very careful during the repair, but somehow it happened and once i fixed this, it has worked very well for me.


----------



## nathd (May 27, 2010)

Has been tested on a car battery @ 12.8v on my bench here with only power connected =( Isolation test is the first thing I do.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

nathd said:


> Has been tested on a car battery @ 12.8v on my bench here with only power connected =( Isolation test is the first thing I do.


It's in the output section. There are lots of repair resources online. Get a DMM and start testing.


----------



## nathd (May 27, 2010)

Its been two days of getting into the nitty gritty and researching... Im working on it, I'll be brushed up to speed within a few weeks


----------



## rogercoble35 (12 mo ago)

what size is the black and orange capacitor on that amp


----------

